# Circuito para silla de ruedas automatica



## moly (Feb 23, 2012)

Les saluda desde Venezula, Alberto Gil a todos los usuarios de este buen foro. Actuamente me encuentro trabajando en la automatizacion de una silla de ruedas la cual posee dos motores DC de 24 Voltios c/u, y consumo de Amperaje que desconozco.
Para la solucion del mismo estuve diseñando un circuito de mediana magnitud, el control de direccion de la silla se basa en un joystick de 4 pulsadores (izquierda, derecha, alante, atras), dichas señales van a un microcontrolador que las lee y emiten a su salida pulsaciones que exitan a una serie de transistores para activar 2 puente h, o H-bridge de mosfet irfz44, (uno para cada motor) y asi logro darle la direccionalidad requerida a la silla. posterior a ello desarrolle un circuito pwm con el objetivo de regular la velocidad d la silla basado en el CI TL494CN.

tengo dificultad para adjuntar una imagen xq en la empresa n me dejan instalar los softwares.

Resumiendo:

Pulsadores  -  PIC  -  Transistores de exitacion y PWM - PUENTE H con Mosfet - Motores.

Mis dudas se basan en lo siguiente: ¿A que frecuencia debo colocar el PWM (lo queria hacer con el PIC pero n soy muy diestro con eso) por ello uso en TL494CN?

¿lei que no se puede exitar los MOSFET del puente H con un simple uno logico o un pequeño voltaje como generamente lo puedo hacer con otro transistor? desearia que alguien me diese un circuito exitador de mosfet o un integrado especializado para esa funcion.

Me da mucha nostalgia al ver a ese Señor minusvalido, el necesita la silla, por favor colaboren conmigo para esta obra.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 24, 2012)

Creo que deberías emplear un joystick de los que vienen con dos potenciómetros pero que sean del tipo industrial.

Con eso manejarías los dos PWM para ambos motores , los motores deben tener reductora a sin fin y corona para evitar que en una pendiente se quede sin batería o se corte un cable y se desbarranque.

Si vas a usar el TL494 deberás ponerle excitadores totem-pole para poder manejar los Mosfet , sinó mejor el SG3524 o SG3525 que lo hacen directamente

No escatimes en seguridad , por algo esas silla cuestan entre mil y cinco mil dólares . . . 

Saludos !


----------



## cicloide2 (Jun 14, 2012)

Bueno Adiero a DOSMETROS (por cierto eres jugador de basket? supongo que el nick es por tu altura ?en fin, solo curiocidd).
Ahora, moly, por la poca experiencia que tengo con los controles de sillas de ruedas (poca pero segura)
pues alguana vez me ah tocado reparar alguno, la frecuencia del PWM es de 19530 Hz a 21000 en ese rango, (te estoy hablando de una marca en particular, Daynamic con un micro 8051 manofactura Philips, que por cierto jamas tube que tocar el micro cosa de lo cual se poco y nada, pero si siempre se descomponia la etapa de potencia algun gate-driver IR2110 o algun Mosfet y eventualmente el modulo Joystick, que esta firma ya no utiliza del tipo potenciometricos sino mas bien inductivos sin mas partes que friccionen, (como es el caso de los potenciometros), con este tipo de joystick lo que lograron es aumentar la vida util del mismo.

Espero te sirva, la info. Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 14, 2012)

cicloide2 dijo:


> Bueno Adiero a DOSMETROS (por cierto eres jugador de basquet? supongo que el nick es por tu altura ?en fin, solo curiocidd).


 
Si , 1,98 descalzo  Jugué al volley Federado para River


----------



## Scooter (Jun 15, 2012)

Discrepo en el uso del sinfín como reducción por dos motivos;
Tiene muchas pérdidas por fricción lo que implica poca duración de las baterías
No se puede "empujar"; si la silla se queda sin baterías no será posible llevarla empujando hasta casa

Como ventaja, es cierto que en una sola etapa hace una gran reducción.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 15, 2012)

Las he visto con sin fin y una palanca que desactiva 

Y no se de donde sacás que tienen mucha fricción , al contrario , si hacen toda la reducción de un solo paso 

Saludos !


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 15, 2012)

Si tiene fricción lo mejor es engrasar todo el conjunto sin fin y corona

La idea no es mala cheee


----------



## Daniel.more (Jun 15, 2012)

DJ Draco,creo que lo que dice scooter tiene razon,si se queda sin bateria no se podria empujar....lo ideal es no poner reductora,se me ocurre montar un control pwm estandar para traspaletas electricas,biene todo integrado,y da el 100% del torque del motor a cualquier velocidad por lo que no hace falta reductora....trabajan a 24 voltios dc. solo conectarle un pote,y el contacto si quieres que va hacia delante o atras y listo...
en mi taller tengo un par de ellas en reparacion son de 10cmtrs por 15cmtrs ,pequeñas,y de precio razonable y soportan unos 100amperios continuos Que opinas...


----------



## cicloide2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Yo tambien vi motor con caja reductora y una palanca que desacopla la rueda de la caja para poder empujarla, es una solucion que vi funcionando.
Seria motor 24VCC 200wat con sinfin y este adosado a la caja reductora, es algo muy bien elaborado pero tiene su costo claro.
Si eres de Argentina puedes conceguir los motores en Remssi (busca en google) no recuerdo si era con dos "s" prueba de ambas formas y luego busca cajas reductoras hay algunos fabricantes.

Saludos.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , 1,98 descalzo  Jugué al volley Federado para River



DOSMETROS, haaaa ya me parecia, con tu altura era seguro, yo no llego a tanto 1.80 pero si jugue Basket tambien afederado pero no en un club tan importante.
Jugue para club TELFONOS, y Las Heras.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 16, 2012)

Apa que altura, yo estoy en 1.88 y pensé que era alto :S


Hay muchas soluciones si es contínua y lo podemos hacer PWM obviamente es la mejor manera de ahorrar energía y controlar la velocidad....pero no quitemos la opción de las reductoras...


----------



## cicloide2 (Jun 17, 2012)

Les dejo un circuito (no probado por mi) para un puent H de has 1.5Kw, al que se anime a gastar para probarlo, que comente.
Yo creo que con un buen programa para el micro que mayor experiencia tengas, podras generar un PWM de unos 20KH a 25KHz.(uno para cada rueda independientes, pero a la misma frecuencia.
Como lo que quieres es utilizarlo para una cilla de ruedas, deberas construir dos iguales, cosas a no olbidar, los didos rapidos en los mosfet, a partir de aqui te debes dedicar a construir un Joystic o adqurir uno para vidojuegos,con palanca para que el usuario se sienta mas comodo, quitarle el circuito interno y utilizar los dos potenciometros con la palanca, la señal de los joistick la ingresas a dos canales ADC (una por cada potenciometro) y con esto generas tu PWM que luego inyectas al circuito que te postee.
Si te funciona agradeceria que cuentes tu esperiencia con lujo de detalles, por fabor.

Saludos y exitos.-


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 24, 2012)

Gente viendo el costo de una silla de ruedas me gustaria colaborar con ustedes, asi que cualquier duda pregunten... me parece una brutalidad que una silla moderna cueste cerca de 40000 pesos argentinos! habiendo tanta necesidad...
con un pic y un joystick como los de playstation esto no es dificil de hacer, y a un precio muchisimo menor, alguien sabe cuales son los requerimientos de seguridad que debe tener una silla?


----------



## cicloide2 (Ago 25, 2012)

fernandoae dijo:


> Gente viendo el costo de una silla de ruedas me gustaria colaborar con ustedes, asi que cualquier duda pregunten... me parece una brutalidad que una silla moderna cueste cerca de 40000 pesos argentinos! habiendo tanta necesidad...
> con un pic y un joystick como los de playstation esto no es dificil de hacer, y a un precio muchisimo menor, alguien sabe cuales son los requerimientos de seguridad que debe tener una silla?



Hola, fernandoae, lo que te puedo decir con respecto a la seguridad (al menos con los equipos que me toco reparar)es:
1)En sillas con dos motores, un freno normal cerrado en cada motor(hablamos de motores de 300wats 24VCC con caja reductora, con desacoplo de caja -rueda, de forma manual, y ademas freno regenerativo (los mecanicos son solo de seguridad, se liberan al mover la palanca se bloquean una vez que la silla se detuvo por completo efecto que provoca el freno regenerativo, de esta manera la vida util de los mecanicos es mayor pues sus partes rosantes nuca deberian actuar en el mejor de los casos)

2)He visto equipos que estando apagado el control, el freno regenerativo, en caso de que los frenos mecanicos se rompan este actua en forma automatica, despertando al micro y entrando en esa funcion para frenar a la silla(muy abanzado pero realmente efectivo e ingenioso)

3)He reparado equipos viejos con Joystick potenciometricos, estos venian seguido al service puesto que los potes al funcionar siempre en el mismo recorrido de la pista se gastaban, la silla pegaba tirones (se les cambiaba los pote y listo el problema), los equipos mas modernos vienen con Joystick inductivos, una bobina en el extremo opuesto de donde uno debe sujetarlo y debajo de esta un PCB con cuatro bobinas (abanzado, precicso sin roces mecanicos jamas escuche de alguen que tubiera que repararlos, muy util esto, ya que las personas que utilizan este medio de translacion deben contar con sistemas que no los dejen barados en la mitad del camino)

4)Internamente todos los controles viejos, modernos tienen un relay de potencia que habilita  la alimentacion al sistema de potencia, justo al momento de mover la palanca del Joistick, (yo lo interprete siempre como un circuito paralelo al micro, pero a su vez con relacion al mismo, para que por cualquier interferencia electromagnetica no se dispare por accidente la silla al encenderla, este es uno de los puntos tan importante como los frenos (ya que al ser circuitos muy sencibles al las EMI y EMC los puentes H podrian activarce solos, pero si la energia no la habilita el relay los motores no funcionan, ingenioso no?.

5)Esto es un chiche y a la vez algo muy util para el momento del service, (hablo de joistick de jeneracion media- alta,), al encenderlos estos tienen una barra de led's, que indican en que estado estan las baterias (en que estado de carga estan las mismas), pero a su vez esta barra de leds (al encender el equipo) hace de monitor, es decir hace un chek gral, del micro, si estan o no conectados los motores, si estan o no conectados los frenos, si la palanca joistick se encuentra en posicion central(esto es importante tambien, si no la silla saldria disparada al encenderla), y lo mas genial es que indica en el caso de los motores y los frenos cual es el lado del problema, si el izquierdo o el derecho.
Como lo hace electronicamente, en el caso de los motores uno de los cables de cada motor es sensado constantemente por medio de un sensorde efecto hall intercalado en un ferrite y de ahi a la electronica,(con esto tambien despiertan al micro para el freno regenerativo), en el caso de los frenos utilizan un integrado de la firma STMicroelectroniucs, (que si lo encuentro subo el codigo) con el cual resuelben todo el problema, (el enapsulado es del tipo TO-220 pero con 5 o 6 pines , no recuerdo, que chequea consatantemente si uno de los cables del freno fue cortado, el tema que si eres de Argentina no se concigue y lo tienes que importar, salvo que a alguien se le ocurra algun sistema sin tanta circuiteria adicional(por cuestiones de tamaño del mother PCB), es un solo integrado para los dos frenos independientes, entenderan a lo que me refiero, con un integrado todo solucinado.
Las diferencias de lado izquierdo o derecho, lo hace con tantas barras parpadeando para motor derecho, tantas pra el izquierdo y del mismo modo con los frenos(aclaracion, el lado izquierdo o derecho en una silla se toma como si estubieras sentado en ella).

Bueno para terminar, yo creo que la mayoria de los que lee este foro tiene al menos alguna nocion de electronica y micros, yo creo que el mayor de los inconvenientes es lograr diceñar un buen puente H para almenos 300wats en 24Vcc, y que este tenga el famoso sensor de efecto hall para el control dinamico del motor y asi poder sensar todos los parametros que mas arriba detalle, si viera el circuito que subi en el mensage, inmediato a este que tu has subido, el esquema se ve muy bueno pero realmente no se si funciona y creo que seria cuestin de armarlo y comentar, todo se concigue en argentina incluso los gate driver IR2110 y en encapsulado SMD, bueno si no aburri disculpo por las faltas de ortografia, y espero vuetsro comentario o al que le interese el tema tambien.

A me olbidaba todos los equpos que repare fueron importados USA y Nueva Zelanda, ninguno nacional, micro utilizado en los digitales (aunque no lo crean en equipos de media generacion, año 1998-2000, utilizaban micros 8085, pero manofactura Philips, jamas una falla en micro si en el resto, tanto mecanicas como electronicas y principalmente en la etapa de potencia.

Saludos cordiales, cicloid2


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 25, 2012)

Bueno me aclaraste varias dudas que tenia... los motores si o si tienen que tener ese sistema de frenado? porque si es con sinfin y engranaje se frena solo si no me equivoco...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 25, 2012)

Mira estos comentarios:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/circuitos-varios-12144/#post91917

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/227268/


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 25, 2012)

y respecto a usar un puente h... se puede simplificar usando un transistor de potencia para manejar el pwm y un rele para los cambios de sentido? no me acuerdo donde lo vi pero me parece mas sencillo y economico.

estan buenos los circuitos que pusiste


----------



## Scooter (Ago 25, 2012)

Pues me he estado fijando y yo diría, aunque no lo puedo asegurar, que si que van con un sinfín y luego tienen una palanca por la parte de atrás para desbloquear.
Así que acudiendo al refranero _donde dije digo digo diego_; no hay nada mejor que tener una opinión ya que siempre la puedes cambiar.
Respecto al control si que tendrá que ser PWM para no ser demasiado brusco.
Lo del relé es una opción pero no lo tengo claro; no conozco relés por menos de 5~6€ que no son muy grandes y por ese precio ya se encuentra un bonito transistor. Lo que si que me gusta de los relés es que soportan mejor las sobrecargas.


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 25, 2012)

entonces si es con sinfin no creo que sea necesario un freno regenerativo ... al cortar la alimentacion queda en esa posicion...
lo del pwm no es complicado, lo que yo queria saber son las medidas de seguridad mas que nada, y el aporte de @cicloide2 estuvo genial


----------



## cicloide2 (Ago 25, 2012)

fernandoae dijo:


> entonces si es con sinfin no creo que sea necesario un freno regenerativo ... al cortar la alimentacion queda en esa posicion...
> lo del pwm no es complicado, lo que yo queria saber son las medidas de seguridad mas que nada, y el aporte de @cicloide2 estuvo genial


.

Es verdad, con sinfin y corona no se mueve la rueda, pero creo que a nivel control de calidad y por normativa es que biene todos esos sistemas de seguriad.
Los controles analogicos que he reparado (los que venian con joistick potenciometrico) funcionaban tal cual lo describis un solo mosfet sobre el cual se aplicaba un señal PWM de 20Mhz y la invercion se hacia con un realy (esto por dos no?), estos equipos no tenian caja reductora con desacople, el sistema se llama de tipo mochila y se monta en la parte de atras de la silla en sillas con ruedas comunes, un sistema que si bien funcionaba a la perfeccion terminaba desajustando la estructura de la silla y los rodillos de goma que apollaban en las ruedas se terminaba gastando tanto como los neumaticos de las ruedas , estos son equipos que tienen una salida barbar(a la velocidad en respuesta, me refiero) respuesta inmediata pero a difrencia de los digitales son mas bruscos.
Con respecto a los relay que invertian la marcha eran de la marca OMRON (japon), los sistemas estaba tan bien diseñados (por ser totalmente analogicos, si no recuerdo mal el 100% de los CI se repartia entre LM339 y LM324) que los rele nunca se estropeaban y no tenian filtros cortachispas en sus contacto, el relay era translucido y no veias una sola chispa ni al conectar ni al desconectar

Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 25, 2012)

> los rele nunca se estropeaban y no tenian filtros cortachispas en sus  contacto, el relay era translucido y no veias una sola chispa ni al  conectar ni al desconectar


Y sabes por que es eso? porque el rele conmuta antes de aplicar el pwm al transistor  de cuantos amperes son los reles generalmente compañero?



> respuesta inmediata pero a difrencia de los digitales son mas bruscos


Usando un pic se podria programar una aceleracion progresiva, me gusta la idea.

Y mas alla de cumplir o no todas y cada una de las reglamentaciones creo que esto es una buena forma de ayudar a la gente que no puede pagar una silla electronica. me gustaria poder llevarlo a la practica y darlo a conocer de alguna forma  ideas?


----------



## cicloide2 (Ago 26, 2012)

Exacto es por eso que no se ven chispas en los contactos de los relay.Pues se me ocurrre leer dos canales ADC y que el micro interprete el punto medio del cada pote en su posicion central como el PWM en 0% o nulo y con 15 grados hacia adelante abansa de o a 100% o de 2 a 98% y con 15grados (15grados de inclinacion de la palanca, a eso me refiero con los 15 grados) hacia atras primero entra el relay despues cominza el PWM en la misma forma, tambien podrias implementar una salida adicional para los frenos, que por ahora podria ser solo para activarlos sin sensor de desconccion igual para los motres sin sensor de desconeccion .
Teniendo en cuenta el recorrido de la palanca que suele ser entre 30 a 35 grados (contemplando movimiento adelante atras, y teniendo en cuenta que la referncia del ADC sea 5VCC) debera utilizar apenas 5bit de una convercion a 10bit dado que el pote se encontraria en 2.5v estando en su pocicion central, no se si esto de utilizar solo 5 bit quita precicion al PWM en eso tal vez tu entiendas mejor , bueno y despues para los giros hacer entrar el relay de giro a una rueda para atras, dependiendo para que lado quieras girar.
Yo con programacion soy novato y te cuento que mis praacticas las estoy haciendo con Freescale sobre un micro similar a lo que seria el 16F84 en PIC pero tu tal vez manejes esto  en otro nivel, pero con respecto a la elctronica creo (como ya te dige que el circuto que postee seria una buena opcion en el modo estado solido, pero te apoyo si lo quieres hacer con relay, en esto quisa pueda colaborar, en la electronica me refiero, tu quisa lo quieras hacer para comercializarlo estaria bueno pero seria bueno hacerlo accesile para toda clase social (sin distincion alguna salvo para los que si puden pagar lo que tu comntas jeje, que el que puede se lo compre a la NAZA si quiere, el que logremos nosotros  no  , que sea accecible  para personas con el  poder adquisitivo de una jubilacion o una pencion por capacidd diferente para SUBCISTIR .
Con respecto a los Relay (recordandote que este sistema se utilizaba en sistemas analogicos, y los motores eran de 250w en 24 volt, la cuenta da unos 10 amper pero yo les pondria de 15 a 20 para estar seguro ) y utilizaria los que utilizan los automoviles mejor deicho los de camion que son de 24VCC tamaño reducido testeados a morir por ser repuesto automotriz y lo conciegues hasta de 70Amper marca elze por ejemplo.

Sludos.

 PD.:cunado tengas algo concreto, espero verlo funcinando mi amigo


----------



## obeja22 (Ago 31, 2012)

He seguido este tema desde el principio y creo que va por buen camino. Mi aportación es sobre la palanca de control. El usar palancas de control resistivas o inductivas sería genial, pues se tendría un mayor control, pero son más costosa y necesitarían unos cuantos calculos en la programación para funcionar al 100%, en cambio si se usan palancas con simples switch (desde mi punto de vista) facilitaría en gran manera su implementación y además el costo sería muy inferior, y muy intercambiables. Este tipo de palancas se usan en retroexcavadoras y se les da batalla larga. El control sería muy sensillo por PWM con intervalos regulares que fueran aumentando en relación al tiempo. El paro podría ser la parte más difícil. Saludos!


----------

